# extension exemptions in L-shaped terraced house



## hopeful (25 Feb 2011)

Hi all, Hope i have not missed this elsewhere but am looking for some advice regarding extending my kitchen to the rear of an L-shaped terraced house.  Do the same regulations apply, ie under 40 m2?  Can a potentially difficult neighbour object?  And is are there restrictions regarding sunlight etc with a ground floor extension?
With a property in approx 70k negative equity, extending seems the only solution to both enjoying our home and catering for a growing family.
Your answers appreciated!


----------



## Docarch (26 Feb 2011)

As long as the house is not a protected structure, has not been extended previously and you do not intend (as part of the proposed work) to demolish any shared/party structure with your neighbours, then yes, you should be able to add up to 40m.sq. as long as you do not reduce private open space to the rear below 25m.sq.

Some other conditions also apply - have a look at this: http://www.environ.ie/en/Publications/DevelopmentandHousing/Planning/FileDownLoad,1586,en.pdf

A neighbour cannot object as long as you satisfy all the requirements for exempted development.


----------



## onq (27 Feb 2011)

Hopeful,

In order.

The same Exempted Development Schedule regulations apply - the 40 sq.m.  limit relates to the nett additional living space over and above the  originally permitted area of the house that can be added to it without  seeking permission, but there are several restrictive regulations  governing it.

The 40 sq.m. allowance includes the total area of any previous  extensions / conversions of garages with or without permission. In other  words, if you have an existing 20sq.m. extension you can only add  another 20.sq.m. to the house, assuming all other requirements are met  for exempted development. You need to audit the house to see what other  developmetns were done to it to arrive at the allowed figure.

Neighbours can always object. Anyone in the whole country can object to any  development, permitted or otherwise. If it is exempted, it only takes a letter to planning enforcement during the construction of the house. Whether they have standing under the law to press their  objection is neither here nor there. A client of mine who had had what  he thought was good advice was made seek retention application because  his advisors hadn't understood the subtlety of planning regulations  governing the height of eaves. His neighbours took a Section 160 Action  against him.

Normally I would have said "no" in relation to sunlight issues, but we've  recently had a query in relation to overlooking caused by a ground floor  extension on AAM. On steeply sloping land, there is the possibility  that a ground floor extension could cause significant overshadowing.  With regard to a ground floor extension to an existing two storey house,  it is possible that the height may be limited only by the existing eaves and  ridge height if it is a double height ground floor space. Such a space may be a very good solar collector. Food for thought perhaps.

I think you now have an opportunity, forced on you by necessity perhaps,  to create an unique property well suited to your needs. My  recommendation is that you should use a competent architect to  investigate your families needs and design accordingly. This should  include an assessment of your immediate family needs, your needs as  your family grows up, your needs as empty nesters later in life, and the  running costs of your house in what may well be an increasingly  difficult economic environment for the next few years.

You design should not just relate to room sizes or "big kitchens" but to  usable spaces that increase the visual and aural amenity of the house  while leaving you options to diversify and grow as individuals. In many  ways the provate house is both the source of all architecture [the  "domus"] and the hardest commission to get right. It supports the  institution of long term relationships, which change over time, and the  needs of a growing family, which define the nature of change in many  people's lives. Time well spent in designing the extension now will be dividends over  the life of the property and proper professional certification of both  design and works will help ensure that awkward requisitions on title  will be minimized.

Can I also suggest you do not tie yourself in knots by limiting yourself to the exempted development schedule. It takes two or three days to do the bare survey work, draw, check, compile and lodge an application for permission. The bulk of the design work si actually done before the lodgement and will only be a fraction of the cost of the time spent on design. Therefore, consider well the option of elimating the restriction of convenience and achieving the house you really need, as opposed to limiting yourself to an arbitrary and artificial area restriction.

Yes, you can get objections to an application, but don't worry. These things can happen.  If you have done your groundwork with your neighbours, these will be minimised and may be avoided altogether. If you still get objectors, they must submit their Observation within five weeks from the date of lodgement of the application. The local authority can then decice to condition changes or seek further information. Thus matters can be resolved withotu ever getting to appeal stage, but again, if they do, this can be adderssed. Your only problem with planning is not to over commit to a timetable. Nothing is certain, but both the local authority and An Bórd Pleanála must be seen to act in a reasonable and competent manner.

Either ways, its all part of your grand adventure. Because make no mistake, whether you go down teh route of permitted or exempted development, this is an undertaking that will stretch you and make you grow in ways you hadn't considered. The best of luck luck with it and you might let us know how you get on.

HTH

ONQ.

     [broken link removed]

     All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied                 upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself -   should     legal       action     be    taken.
     Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise         in            Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports    on   the        matters    at     hand


----------



## hopeful (2 Mar 2011)

Thank you very much for the reply, plenty of food for thought.  We are only at the very early stages yet but i will most definitely let u know how it progresses.

hopeful


----------



## choccy (8 Apr 2011)

we're going through this- adding extension onto back of L shape house- kitchen was very very narrow out back of house. separate sitting and dining room. i've two toddlers that were trashing the dining room with spagetti while i was cooking in the kitchen !- ours was north facing so the most important thing was getting enough light in- so we've got a bit of a funky design with a high ceiling and good open space. we ended up front room separate ( baby free) and opening back room, kitchen and extension into one on a very very tight budget.  I thought architect was mad when he didn't want to open sitting room into dining room but he was spot on.  The thing i'd say to you is keep your neighbours ni the loop as to what you're doing . it smooths the way when your building and have skips out front etc.


----------



## onq (9 Apr 2011)

Yes choccy,

You need a place for the adults to play too! 


ONQ.

     [broken link removed]

     All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied                  upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself -    should     legal       action     be    taken.
     Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to  advise         in            Real Life with rights to inspect and issue  reports    on   the        matters    at     hand


----------

